# Making Rhubarb Tarts



## aqwrdmusings

I have a questions, should the rhubarb be cut in 1in pieces, or should I use a food processor to make it even smaller? Please and thankyou for answering my questions! I couldn't find any articles about it or why it matters?


----------



## Whiskadoodle

If making  a tart, one inch pieces are excellent.   If making small size tarts,  perhaps cut them a little smaller,  So you get more fruit to fit in.   

Raw rhubarb is quite sturdy,  but as it cooks,  it cooks down and gets very soft and diminishes and can disintegrate to mush if overcooked.  So no,  I do not recommend you use a food processor or cut the pieces too small for baking.   If making muffins or quick bread,  you may want to cut the pieces a little less than an inch.


----------



## Dawgluver

I cut mine in half inch pieces.  Doesn't really matter, as it all cooks down.


----------



## aqwrdmusings

*Thanks Everyone!*

You guys are great, I decided to postpone until tomorrow to make it, instead I made a Chocolate Rum Genoise


----------

